# 2014 Cruze vs. 2015



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a local dealer with a bunch of new 2014s still in stock for some reason. I'm basically looking at getting a 2014 1LT with RS, technology and convenience package for about $12,999 plus tax. I know that's a stupid deal for a car that stickers at about 22,500 and there's really not much holding me back from making it. What I don't know is what is different (besides a slight face lift) between 2014 and 2015 Cruzes. Any technology improvements that I'll wish I had? I just started looking a few month ago and never thought about comparing the 14 to the 15.

As for 2016, I know we don't know a ton about it yet, other than it will be more than a facelift. The versions I've seen I haven't liked, although I know they will change a bit as production nears. I guess if I knew HP would go up as well as economy I'd be interested in waiting, but at this price that doesn't seem worth it.

Thanks for any input


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

IIRC, the biggest change is the 4GLTE hotspot included in the 15s, if that interests you. Mechanically they (14s and 15s) are identical.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jm91rs said:


> I have a local dealer with a bunch of new 2014s still in stock for some reason. I'm basically looking at getting a 2014 1LT with RS, technology and convenience package for about $12,999 plus tax. I know that's a stupid deal for a car that stickers at about 22,500 and there's really not much holding me back from making it. What I don't know is what is different (besides a slight face lift) between 2014 and 2015 Cruzes. Any technology improvements that I'll wish I had? I just started looking a few month ago and never thought about comparing the 14 to the 15.
> 
> As for 2016, I know we don't know a ton about it yet, other than it will be more than a facelift. The versions I've seen I haven't liked, although I know they will change a bit as production nears. I guess if I knew HP would go up as well as economy I'd be interested in waiting, but at this price that doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> Thanks for any input


Even if there was a power and mpg increase in the 2016 you're saving over 10k put that towards more mods lol


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

There were also a few "downgrades" between 14 and 15 if I recall correctly. 

The LT used to come standard with leather wrapped steering wheel and shifter, they have since removed these and went with a rubber I think on the 2015.

The 1LT used to come standard with the "watts" suspension, which is typically seen as an upgrade over the standard fixed beam of the LS and the ECO. 

So check this out, you may actually be getting more car, mechanically going with the 2014's. Not to mention possibly lower license tab fees and insurance. 

I know there's deals out there, because I've considered trading the 2012 for a 2014 if I could do it for that price. I'd be interested in what incentives they are listing to get you to the 12999 point. Seems like a great price, Automatic or manual tranny?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GeoHawk said:


> IIRC, the biggest change is the 4GLTE hotspot included in the 15s, if that interests you. Mechanically they (14s and 15s) are identical.


Personally, I wouldn't be too thrilled about a car that had WiFi. Car manufacturers are really slow in addressing updates. If a hacking vulnerability is found, you could be a sitting duck.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

$12,999 is an excellent price. I too would be curious as to what rebates are being applied at that price. Even assuming it's an old stock model (gets additional $1,000 rebate above the $2,000) and you qualify for conquest or loyalty rebate ($500), private offer rebate ($500), and USAA rebate ($750) I wouldn't think the price would be THAT low. By my calculations, there's at least $3,000 more in savings there.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Personally, I wouldn't be too thrilled about a car that had WiFi. Car manufacturers are really slow in addressing updates. If a hacking vulnerability is found, you could be a sitting duck.


Agree. Also, I just must be an old fart. Even though I have the My Link thing in my Cruze, all I really do is listen to the radio and sync my phone via bluetooth for hands free calling, and I find it much easier to control my iPod via the Aux input. I really have no use for wi-fi in a car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sure there's a place for the WiFi. That's so the kids can play with their tablets. DVDs only go so far. It should be more reliable than trying to use a phone - especially in the boonies. It's just I have no use for it and am leery about what opportunities it provides the hackers.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Considering the depreciation you will take on a 2015 the moment you drive it off the lot....get the 2014. got just shy of $8,000 off the window price on my Diesel (which as far as I can tell, lacks only the Foglight option) back in December. Haven't regretted the choice yet. And I was ready to buy the much more expensive Impala LTZ


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm sure there's a place for the WiFi. That's so the kids can play with their tablets. DVDs only go so far. It should be more reliable than trying to use a phone - especially in the boonies. It's just I have no use for it and am leery about what opportunities it provides the hackers.


Couldn't fit even a kid in my back seat without removing their legs first, so the Wifi in a small car makes no sense at all. Think GM released this product about 4 years to late, most people have smart phones with data or Mifi 4G devices already so there is no need for this redundant service. Besides it being rather expensive at 10GB data for $150 that's only good for 1 year. 

The average american household uses 80-100GB data a month, yet these cellular providers can't seem to compete at all with their mediocre data packages and prices. My mifi is $70 a month for 10GB, WAY cheaper than onstar 4G(though mines still a compete rip off). Don't forget onstar 4G uses the craptastic AT&T network, so it doesn't even work in half the places I drive.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

The 2015 that I saw at the car show had a trunk button. I'm sure it's not worth $10,000 though!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Couldn't fit even a kid in my back seat without removing their legs first, so the Wifi in a small car makes no sense at all. Think GM released this product about 4 years to late, most people have smart phones with data or Mifi 4G devices already so there is no need for this redundant service. Besides it being rather expensive at 10GB data for $150 that's only good for 1 year.
> 
> The average american household uses 80-100GB data a month, yet these cellular providers can't seem to compete at all with their mediocre data packages and prices. My mifi is $70 a month for 10GB, WAY cheaper than onstar 4G(though mines still a compete rip off). Don't forget onstar 4G uses the craptastic AT&T network, so it doesn't even work in half the places I drive.


I'm way above average then....I go through that much every couple days.....seriously, I really do. Though I go through less now than I did 6 months ago.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I'm way above average then....I go through that much every couple days.....seriously, I really do. Though I go through less now than I did 6 months ago.


Me too, I use about 5-8gb data a day on my home connection. Can't wait until cell providers start to compete on data pricing, figure it will be a few years yet. AT&T and T-mobil are both now starting roller over data, which is a start in the right direction. 

I will buy an onstar 4G connection when I can get unlimited use for $40 a month.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

IMHO, run to the dealer and grab the '14. My son's '14 1LT RS is similarly equipped and the lease buyout at 39 months is about the same as what they are selling you a new one today. If you look at what 13k will buy you in new or used vehicles you realize the 2014 is a pretty smokin' deal.

Further, if they are selling '14s for that price, your '15 will be worth substantially less regardless of when you want to trade or sell it.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm sure there's a place for the WiFi. That's so the kids can play with their tablets. DVDs only go so far. It should be more reliable than trying to use a phone - especially in the boonies. It's just I have no use for it and am leery about what opportunities it provides the hackers.


Tablets??? Tell the kids to count license plates from other states. Tablets???


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Me too, I use about 5-8gb data a day on my home connection. Can't wait until cell providers start to compete on data pricing, figure it will be a few years yet. AT&T and T-mobil are both now starting roller over data, which is a start in the right direction.
> 
> I will buy an onstar 4G connection when I can get unlimited use for $40 a month.


I miss my unlimited Verizon plan. Although the 3G network was so congested here that it was more or less useless anyway. Not that any of the other networks fair any better. 

You pay out the nose for anything over 2 gig data plans these days.

I also hate the 250 gig cap internet companies put on your service. I was constantly getting emails from Comcast when I would binge watch Netflix. At least Verizon leaves THAT unlimited.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> I know there's deals out there, because I've considered trading the 2012 for a 2014 if I could do it for that price. I'd be interested in what incentives they are listing to get you to the 12999 point. Seems like a great price, Automatic or manual tranny?


*
Ditto here. I'd like to know every detail of how the $12,999 sale price came to be. *There got to be more to this story than we know at the moment so, if you would, kindly fill in the missing pieces of the puzzle.

Thanks!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had to reread the OP's first thread on this being a brand new 2014 at darn near half the price. Sure not seeing this around here. 

Yeah, with a new model, do you look for what was added, or what was taken off? Seems the latter is the case.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok I'll provide details without giving a dealer name as the deal isn't done until monday. Sale price 19,999. $2000 cruze rebate, $500 owner loyalty, $500 private offer; $500 local auto show, $3000 gm card top off. Then there's $500 that for some reason I can't remember. The sales order just shows a flat out $7000 rebate so I can't see the break down. So you're right, there was $3000 missing and it's from the gm card top off that I've been waiting years to have a reason to use.


----------



## rwmn cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

Those top offs are great. Last year I had a $2000 top off and bought a 2014 lt Cruze DRAC for about the same money. Got another $2000 top off this year so we replaced a 2011 eco mt that we had some major issues with. Got another 2014 lt Cruze. I guess I don't understand the 2015 facelift when 2016 will be a major overhaul.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jm91rs said:


> Ok I'll provide details without giving a dealer name as the deal isn't done until monday. Sale price 19,999. $2000 cruze rebate, $500 owner loyalty, $500 private offer; $500 local auto show, $3000 gm card top off. Then there's $500 that for some reason I can't remember. The sales order just shows a flat out $7000 rebate so I can't see the break down. So you're right, there was $3000 missing and it's from the gm card top off that I've been waiting years to have a reason to use.


_*jm91rs*_,
thanks ... i've never used the gm card top off on my card.
in fact never knew of it until now. is it $3ooo on all Cruzen?​


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

Current without the "top off" I have $1480 in cash towards a new gm car. That's about 5 years worth of points as i last used it on my current silverado. There's some sort of scale where if you have x rewards you get topped off to x. I think I'm actually $20 in rewards from a $4000 top off but I just missed that one. That was one of my hold ups on deciding to buy this year or next. Test driving a 2014 tomorrow and if all goes well I'll buy the one mentioned on Monday. I never consider a deal done til I have the car though, dealers always seem to screw me at the last minute, but I guess that's because I'm always looking at stupid deals like this one. (In 2004 I got a new cavalier for $6200, this cruze deals feels like the 2015 equivalent to that for me, except the car is much nicer)

Also, to those that asked, the car is an automatic. I have a twice replaced acl in my left knee and the constant in and out of the clutch in my daily traffic filled commute is not something I can handle all the time. My next stick will be an old muscle car or something, too bad gm points don't work on that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you have USAA for insurance they also have a discount as well. 

14 over 15 unless you get 2LT and above and want wifi and a trunk button that bad. I'd trade my 13 in for a 14 if the amount given for my Eco was legit.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

jm91rs said:


> $3000 gm card top off.


 I didn't think about the possibility of a GM card top off. That would explain the extra $3,000 savings. Thanks. 

I would suggest going with the 2014 especially if you plan to keep the car for a while. Resale value between the 2014 and 2015 will become less of a factor the longer you have the car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How do you get this GM card? I was never offered it


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

money_man said:


> How do you get this GM card? I was never offered it
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Go here: www.gmcard.com


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Omg! I want that!!! Wonder if it's available for canada


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

money_man said:


> Omg! I want that!!! Wonder if it's available for canada


It looks like the GM Card was discontinued in Canada in 2010.

GM Card home page on gm.ca.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Dang! Always the way


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## cpony (Feb 19, 2015)

*2014 any odor problem*

Would like to know if the cabin odor problem has been found in the 2014's


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cpony said:


> Would like to know if the cabin odor problem has been found in the 2014's


None reported, barely any 13's either. My only odor was exterior on my 13 and turned out to be a failed water pump.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

carbon02 said:


> The 1LT used to come standard with the "watts" suspension, which is typically seen as an upgrade over the standard fixed beam of the LS and the ECO.


The standard Watts Link suspension was nixed on the 1LT for 2014 as well. I'm not sure what year it changed, but I know it was before 2015, so in that respect, there is no change from the '14 to the '15.

As far as the original discussion, there is nothing at all on the '15 that would make me want it over the '14 unless they were within a very close price range. The only real functional change is the interior trunk button, which while nice is of little real value. The 4G LTE is worthless to me, and quite frankly, to most people. Many phones, including all iPhones, already will double as a WiFi hotspot with no extra expense of adding another "device" to your mobile plan. If your phone doesn't, buying a new phone or buying a WiFi hotspot to throw in the car is far cheaper than the thousands extra you'll pay for a '15 in this case.

In this situation, there's no question I'd go for the '14.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I own a 2014 1LT. No cabin odor - ever. I was lucky, last Feb when I bought my Cruze, my top off offer was $4000. I think that I also had about $1800 worth of reward points at the time.

Also, there is a "recent graduate" savings of $750, and if you are lucky enough to work for a company that is a supplier for GM, there is $750 for that.

I think the recent graduate has a 2 year window. I graduated in 2012, but used the savings in 2014.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

I wish there were more deals I could get thrown in, but I'm pretty sure I'm maxed out with $7000 in savings, I scraped every deal I could find together for this one. I'm pretty sure next year I could do about that same on rebates or maybe better because my GM card should top off to $4k. I can wait another year for a gas saver to rest my truck, but there are some variables I'm not able to predict for next year. The remodel 2016 will be out at this time next year, which SHOULD make the 2015 leftovers even cheaper because no one wants a car that looks like the old model the minute they drive it off the lot. My concern there is that GM is usually pretty smart about not getting stuck with many old model cars when they do the changeover, so finding the exact color and option combo could be very difficult or impossible.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, they've got truck month this month too with close to that same dollar amount in rebates so I think you've got a really good deal


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yeah, they've got truck month this month too with close to that same dollar amount in rebates so I think you've got a really good deal


Yeah my original plan was to replace my truck with some of these great rebates and discounts, but since I currently only have 40k on my truck, it really makes more sense to start driving a more fuel efficient car now, which will easily get me more years out of the truck. The truck had always been my second car, until my cavalier started giving me trouble, now it's back to sitting in the garage 4 out of 5 days.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jm91rs said:


> Yeah my original plan was to replace my truck with some of these great rebates and discounts, but since I currently only have 40k on my truck, it really makes more sense to start driving a more fuel efficient car now, which will easily get me more years out of the truck. The truck had always been my second car, until my cavalier started giving me trouble, now it's back to sitting in the garage 4 out of 5 days.


Yeah not to mention trucks these days are getting 250-300k miles on them it should last you a really long time if you decide to pickup a Cruze.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Truck truck truck truck truck


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 200kss (Dec 8, 2014)

I had over $3000 in GM card earnings ready to use on a 2015 Cruze (no top off, I earned them all). The limit on the Cruze is $1000 in card earnings, unless you get the special top off offer. I called GM card and asked to use what I had already earned......was told there was nothing they could do, and that it was a GM rule, not their's. I had never run into this issue with the previous GM vehicles I'd purchased.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I would be pretty sour


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

LizzieCruze said:


> I own a 2014 1LT. No cabin odor - ever. I was lucky, last Feb when I bought my Cruze, my top off offer was $4000. I think that I also had about $1800 worth of reward points at the time.



For those that received a GM Card top up of greater than $3000, what was your current earnings at the time of the top up? I've been at $2500 and topped up to $3,000, and I'm currently at $1600 topped up to $2000. It seems like these top up deals are only worth about another $500 or so. 

I should mention I have the old grandfathered in, $500/year for 7 years with no limits on redemption allowances.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> For those that received a GM Card top up of greater than $3000, what was your current earnings at the time of the top up? I've been at $2500 and topped up to $3,000, and I'm currently at $1600 topped up to $2000. It seems like these top up deals are only worth about another $500 or so.
> 
> I should mention I have the old grandfathered in, $500/year for 7 years with no limits on redemption allowances.


My card is about 9 years old so I don't know what has changed since then, but I am at $1480 topped to $3000, last year I was at $1100 and also topped to $3000. It does seem like the older cards top off higher and earn better. My dad has 2 cards from about 20 years ago that he uses for his business and maxes them both out at $500/year and there's no max on how long he can earn. He usually gets topped to $4000 although this year he did not get any top off offers, maybe because both cards are already over $4000 in earnings.

I have seen a chart that says over $1501 in rewards tops you off to $4000, but it was dependent on whether or not you were a current GM owner (I think you got more for not being a current owner, which seemed backwards to me). I think I found that by googling, but that was awhile ago.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

200kss said:


> I had over $3000 in GM card earnings ready to use on a 2015 Cruze (no top off, I earned them all). The limit on the Cruze is $1000 in card earnings, unless you get the special top off offer. I called GM card and asked to use what I had already earned......was told there was nothing they could do, and that it was a GM rule, not their's. I had never run into this issue with the previous GM vehicles I'd purchased.


Yeah that would be pretty annoying. I've not had any trouble using my earnings on cheap cars (a super cheap cavalier in 2004 or 2005) or expensive trucks so I'm not sure why you got screwed there.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

jm91rs said:


> My card is about 9 years old so I don't know what has changed since then, but I am at $1480 topped to $3000, last year I was at $1100 and also topped to $3000. It does seem like the older cards top off higher and earn better. My dad has 2 cards from about 20 years ago that he uses for his business and maxes them both out at $500/year and there's no max on how long he can earn. He usually gets topped to $4000 although this year he did not get any top off offers, maybe because both cards are already over $4000 in earnings.
> 
> I have seen a chart that says over $1501 in rewards tops you off to $4000, but it was dependent on whether or not you were a current GM owner (I think you got more for not being a current owner, which seemed backwards to me). I think I found that by googling, but that was awhile ago.


I too have the classic card with the 7 year/$500 annual limit. My balance was $2,200. My "top off" was an additional $1,000 flat for a total of $3,200. These top-offs are all over the place. I don't think there are set rules. It could vary by balance, state you live in, whether you own a GM car, etc. There are probably loads of variables. I would not assume that you'll get $4,000 topped off next year. Because I sure did not this year. The only constant seems to be top offs always come the first week of January. Been that way for years for me.


----------



## draco_m (Dec 28, 2014)

jm91rs said:


> Yeah that would be pretty annoying. I've not had any trouble using my earnings on cheap cars (a super cheap cavalier in 2004 or 2005) or expensive trucks so I'm not sure why you got screwed there.


Some cards have a redemption limit and some have an earnings limit and some have both. There have been many changes through the years. It's not like they change the deal on existing cardholders, though. You get whatever you were offered when you originally signed up.


----------



## rwmn cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

The card I have is 5% on everything. On this card they limit amount you can use. The cruze was usually $1000. With the top off you can use the full amount. This year I had a little over $700 on it and they topped it off at $2000, last year I had a little over $1400 and they topped at $2000. If you work a good deal,$2000 o top of that is to beat. I work with a guy that topped off at $4000. The newer card isn't as good a deal as older cards, but even with a little on the card you could qualify for the $2000 top off.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

draco_m said:


> These top-offs are all over the place. I don't think there are set rules.


Another twist to the top off deal. I was at $1400 or so. To get me to $3000, I had a $1600 top off bonus. Well from the time I got the top off til now I apparently earned another $90 in rewards. So now my amount off the car is $3090 and some change. Even better is that this is off the sale price, not a "rebate" where I have to pay sales tax on the $3000. Strange deal, but I'll take it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Watched a video review, guidance lines in the 15 back up camera finally.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Watched a video review, guidance lines in the 15 back up camera finally.


I was wondering when they would bring that out lol


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

If they are discounting a new 14 that much, what hope does anybody have on getting anything trading in a Cruze? That would make all Cruzes poor resale investments it would seem.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Yates said:


> If they are discounting a new 14 that much, what hope does anybody have on getting anything trading in a Cruze? That would make all Cruzes poor resale investments it would seem.


 I think these GM Card top offs only account for a small portion of the overall Cruze sales market. Most new 2014 Cruze discounts aren't going to be able to be as high as some of the "top off" ones discussed here.


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I ended up buying it. The only thing that I can tell is different from the '15 I drove is that my steering wheel is nicer on the 14 and the 15 had the lines on the backup camera. The '15 has the guide lines as well as the predictive lines that adjust when you turn the wheel. Seems kinda weird that the '14 has absolutely no lines on it, but since I'm only using the camera to make sure I don't run over any kids in the driveway, I don't care much.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

well done, As far as I see it, the few differences are not worth all the money. On the outside it seems that just the front bumper and the DRL's are different; if you are keen on that, I guess that you can manage to buy those and modify your car. The trunk release button is, in my opinion, ugly (chinese stuff looks better!) And concerning the guidelines of the rearview camera, it's no big deal!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just received another 500 buck bonus check from Central Wisconsin dealers after the best deal. With the 2015 Cruze, see they are saying 46 mpg EPA rating. Just that, no highway, no city, no winter gas.


----------

